# Aetna



## kdm (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,   Has anyone here had any trouble trouble with Aetna and debridements?   They have stated that as of 01-01-10 they no longer pay bilateral  on debridements.  The second side is no longer billed with a 51-50. 

We have talked with two different people there.  We have also looked at the website and can't find anything about this change.  Is anybody else having any trouble with Aetna? 

Thanks, Kdm


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 18, 2010)

what kind of debridements, and location anatomically?


----------



## kdm (Jan 18, 2010)

Post Fess   Nasal

Thanks, kdm


----------

